# Essential Oils Gone Wrong or What?



## mattiesmom (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone else noticing something amiss with their eos in general?  Over the past many months - close to a year I think - I have purchased eos from a number of different quality suppliers including New Directions and Liberty Naturals.  What I'm getting are weak in the bottle and very faint if not completely absent in cp soaps after curing, even the mints. I increased the amount to 1 oz ppo with no difference.    I know there can be many variations in the oils but I've not experienced anything quite like this and I've been soaping for a long time.  At this point I'm thinking it's not worth it to even include them in the soap, especially considering the cost involved. My latest purchase included Patchouli, Black Pine, Eucalyptus, Lemongrass, Spearmint, Cornmint, Cajeput, Cedarwood, etc.  All fairly strong and ordinarily very noticeable in cured soap, but not so much.  My soap formula is fairly standard, oo,co,pk,castor,shea,sometimes tallow/lard.  Any thoughts?


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 28, 2015)

Not sure why you are having problems, my Eucalyptus from NDA is extremely strong, in fact 1 oz ppo is to strong in soap and I like strong. My Lemongrass, and Cedarwood Virginia and Himalayan are both lovely. I do not find either cedarwood to be extremely strong, just a nice woody cedarwood. Never NDA's Patchouli, I get mine from Camden Grey. I have never been disappointed in Liberty Naturals either


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 28, 2015)

I have Eucalyptus, lemongrass, Spearmint and Rosemary from NDA and they are plenty strong. I use less than 1 oz. ppo.


----------



## maya (Apr 28, 2015)

I would have to check where I got the eucalyptus' i have from. But I will tell you that there are about four importers of essential oils into the United States. So if we buy essential oils, they are from one of those four. We may buy them from so and so but eventually they are from one of these four importers. So if something changes pretty much they all get changed.


----------



## mattiesmom (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for the quick response.  One awful thought lurking in the back of my questionable mind is that it's not the oils, it's me!  My sense of smell may be faulty or disappearing altogether.  Although I thought not being able to smell made food less appealing - not the case.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 28, 2015)

mattiesmom said:


> Thanks so much for the quick response. One awful thought lurking in the back of my questionable mind is that it's not the oils, it's me! _*My sense of smell may be faulty or disappearing*_ *altogether*. Although I thought not being able to smell made food less appealing - not the case.


 
I had this thought too, mattiesmom. Have you had other people sniff the soaps after cure? It would be a good idea to have other opinions on it just so you know if it's your nose or truly the EO's.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 28, 2015)

Its funny. Every time someone walks into my house, the first comment is how nice is smells. Me?  I don't notice a thing because I am acclimated.


----------

